# Turning a .99 Kindle book into a movie



## Plasticweld (Sep 27, 2015)

*“No one would ever accuse ‘The Martian’ of being literature,” **Mr. Weir says of his book**. “I’ll be the first to admit it. There is very little character depth at all. There’s no character growth. It’s a story about events, not people.”

Fans encouraged him to compile the tale into a downloadable e-book, then a 99-cent Kindle book in 2012. Soon it was selling tens of thousands of copies and appearing in Amazon’s “you might also like” recommendations. A literary agent called about publishing it in hardcover, and Hollywood producers and studios circled.*



A nice read about a successful author taking a less than convention path towards success. 

Full story *here*


----------



## TKent (Sep 27, 2015)

Loved the book and can't wait for the movie. It's such a great story, even if at times, the journal sections can be a little slow.

ETA: Oddly, I talked my book club ladies into reading it  This is NOT the typical fare. 5 out of 6 have been literary fiction.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 27, 2015)

You just couldn't write it, could you!


----------



## Plasticweld (Sep 27, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> You just couldn't write it, could you!



Another way of saying it is, "There is always hope if the story is good."


----------



## Schrody (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, if that guy made it (and I don't mean that as an offense, but I'm not planning on seeing that movie), I'll be rich before you know it!  Just need to finish the damn book...


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 27, 2015)

Cool success story. Thanks for posting, Plastic! 

To misquote_ Field of Dreams_: "If you write it, they will come." :encouragement:


----------



## krishan (Oct 14, 2015)

It's interesting to note that, in the beginning, he gave the story away for free from his website.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 14, 2015)

I think I might've been too harsh on the book, while I still haven't read it. I thought (based on my experience) it will be some soft Sci-Fi crap, but the movie is actually okay. I guess I feared it would left me empty, without a closure, like Interstellar. Until I read the book, my apologies.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 14, 2015)

Schrody said:
			
		

> . . . some soft Sci-Fi crap . . .



What's wrong with soft sci-fi?

H.G. Wells and Ray Bradbury! James Cameron!

Plus _Doctor Who_ and _The X-Files_!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 14, 2015)

No, no. There's nothing wrong with the Soft Sci-fi, but to be honest, there is a lot of Soft Sci Fi crap, and I thought the movie's gonna be one of them. P.s. I don't like Bradbury's style; too chaotic for me.


----------



## denmark423 (Jun 14, 2016)

The book deserved what it has accomplished. I think the movie was good for the eyes to understand the book.


----------

